# Saw Movies



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I know I will not make freinds here, but I am glad there isnt a Awful new Saw movie out this Halloween. I thought the first one was ok, intresting concept, but then they just kept coming! The next one worst than the last. I guess they kept making them because people would pay to see them. That is the bad thing with horror movies anymore. They just dont end, there is something there to drain the story out to its last point.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

ha. I know what you mean. they are kinda repetitive aren't they.... LOL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I personally liked the Saw movies. I think it was because of the interesting mechanisms that were used to kill. But I'm kinda sick like that.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with BioHC. The devices were really interesting to me. Think about it, there are people who do that torture stuff for real. People like movies for how it appeals to their personality and interests. I can't stand remakes and I agree that there needs to be a cut off for continuing chapters. Really how many Friday the 13th, Halloween, Hannibal, Paranormal and Nightmare movies were necessary? My opinion, only one. I'll stress again, it's only my opinion. But everyone likes to be scared of what's behind the door, who's standing behind one of the movies characters or what is making that noise.  I love horror movies, some are better than others. I just have my favorites.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

HUGE SAW fan here.  But, got to admit.. the last one was lame. It was time for it to end.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

I like the Saw series. Made it fun to see new interesting ways people could die.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I personally liked the Saw movies. I think it was because of the interesting mechanisms that were used to kill. But I'm kinda sick like that.


agreed!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I was always kind of interested in the idea of the _Saw_ movies. But... then I watched a few of them. The killer feels like a rip-off of Hannibal Lecter and John Doe from _Se7en_ combined, the characters are intensely unlikable and uninteresting, the acting felt like it was being restrained because of the production values, the production values / style and editing and camerawork combined with the light weight of the story makes it feel like one of those million crime shows on TV now. I haven't seen most of the sequels, but the ones I did see didn't have scary or moody music scores. The writing felt, because of the heavy-handed speeches Jigsaw has to give, self-important and aggressively pretentious instead of a deft metaphor / analogy to our government torturing prisoners / detainees after 9/11. Which is what so many people making torture-themed movies in the last 6-7 or so years have been riding on so they don't look misanthrophic. They're impossible to take seriously yet they want to be, be scared by and yet they go to extreme lengths to make the torturers seem threatening, and the characters being such idiots as they typically were made me angry. To be honest. These didn't feel like enjoyable flicks. They definitely felt disposable, though. Or the only way they were noteworthy was as great examples of how not to make a movie.

My 2 cents.


----------

